

Show HN: Dashing - A DIY Dashboard framework from Shopify - nciagra
http://shopify.github.com/dashing

======
pushmatrix
Shopify currently powers over 5 TVs around the office with this. It helps
visualize key metrics such as customer counts, signups, shop sales, etc...

------
LoonyPandora
This is really beautiful, and just what I need right now at my company. Well
done, and thank you!

------
twe4ked
Just mounted a TV on the wall at the office for a dashboard yesterday. Perfect
timing!

~~~
pushmatrix
Is it a Samsung smarttv by any chance?

------
china
This is rad!

